
Ask HN: How can I implement full-text search enginge - smoqadam
I&#x27;m curious about how full-text search engines work but couldn&#x27;t find any resources on how to implement it. 
I would be appreciated if you let me know if you know any books or videos in this field. The programming language doesn&#x27;t really matter but preferably in Go or Python.<p>Thanks
======
brudgers
This video provides a basic overview:
[https://archive.org/details/ucberkeley_webcast_WLpvUGjvmXc](https://archive.org/details/ucberkeley_webcast_WLpvUGjvmXc)
and there's more in the next video
[https://archive.org/details/ucberkeley_webcast_QNce8cVeoeA](https://archive.org/details/ucberkeley_webcast_QNce8cVeoeA)
The highlight is that "information retrieval" is the CS term for full text
search. So the better wikipedia page is,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_retrieval](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_retrieval).

Great for a learning exercise. For a production environment, it's unlikely the
organization is such a snow flake. A mature product is probably a better
engineering choice than writing one from scratch when you're writing your
first one.

------
eesmith
A DDG search for "Text search engine python tutorial" find articles like
[http://aakashjapi.com/fuckin-search-engines-how-do-they-
work...](http://aakashjapi.com/fuckin-search-engines-how-do-they-work/) .

There's a textbook at [https://nlp.stanford.edu/IR-book/information-retrieval-
book....](https://nlp.stanford.edu/IR-book/information-retrieval-book.html) .

These should be enough hints so you can find something closer to what you are
looking for.

------
billconan
[http://www.dcs.bbk.ac.uk/~dell/teaching/cc/book/ditp/ditp_ch...](http://www.dcs.bbk.ac.uk/~dell/teaching/cc/book/ditp/ditp_ch4.pdf)

